# Older Chronarchs...



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

So I have enough old Curado CU200 greenies to last through the zombie apocalypse and it's time to expand to another reel type. I would like to get an older Chronarch, but not sure about the models.

Looking at the Shimano schematics and eBay, it looks like the silver Chronarch CH100 and CH100A are essentially the same (same Shimano schematic 090919). Is there a difference? The other model I like is the gold Chronarch CH100SF. It has a different handle type - contoured, attaches from the back. Any other differences? Opinions on which is best to collect, use, and maintain?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The ch100 and ch100a are basiclaly the same reel with a few exceptions. On the 100 it had a few odd extra parts in the left side plate to push out the turnkey when it was unscrewed. They did away with that the next year. Also, the nose piece screw had an e-clip on it to keep it from going through the frame. On the 100a they machined the screw with a head on it to eliminate the e-clip.

For the most part they are the same reel and their might be a mistake in the listing because to my knowledge Shimano never labeled a reel with an A signifying the model series... it's always simply been Ch100 then they started adding the model series with the B's on the Chronarchs. Kind of like the old green Curado, it's actually a Cu200B but on the reel it just says Cu200. There was a Cu200A which was red and a completely different design. If you were to see the additional parts in the left side plate, a dark black brake case, and an e-clip on the nose piece screw then you know it's on of the originals and then you can accuratly date it.

The differences between the Ch100A and the Ch100SF are greater. It's basically when they first offered the true Super Free design in a more affordable reel. If you ask my opinion on which to get between the two it would be the Ch100SF. It's my favorite reel of all time hands down.

Here's a pic of the additional parts in it side plate of the CH100


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The original Chronarch 100 (1992) is not the same reel as the 100A ('93-05'). Matt the 100A is what you are probably familiar with. It did not say "100A" on the reel. They made running changes in the 100A model, but it was still the A model. 

The original model was two tone in color and had graphite side plates. The 100A was an all aluminum reel that is pearl white in color.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah I see, you're right. I don't know if Ive ever seen the graphite ch100. Seen tons of the old SG's and Bantams. I always assumed the ch100 was the pearl one with the additional parts before the changes. Learn something new everyday 

I did look up the schematics for the Ch100 and yeah there is no mistaking the two.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you cant hardly go wrong with the ole gold chronarch,
I got 2- one of the first ones put out then the next ones, both over 12yrs old


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ch-100sf...*

I'm sold gentlemen. In the hunt for a gold Chronarch 100SF. Thanks for your input...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend Pooch here in laporte had 2 very nice like new call him 281 703 1630 .


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bubbas, U forgot to mention a guy with a nick started with a L ... lol

ClearLakeClayt, I have few of those I can part with. PM sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> Bubbas, U forgot to mention a guy with a nick started with a L ... lol
> 
> ClearLakeClayt, I have few of those I can part with. PM sent.


Your breaking my heart now all my connects are public lol.Lexy you need to call Pooch he had 14 like new cu200bsf;s and a few crony's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I'm sold gentlemen. In the hunt for a gold Chronarch 100SF. Thanks for your input...


I have a super cherry one but can't part with it...bassman can find nearly any reel you want if you give him a while.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have two 101SF, missed a great deal on ebay over X-mas, was in a hurry and bid on the worse one, which I paid more for than a better one went a few minutes later. 

Dude put the hooks on the worm gear and the paint is all messed up there.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

they're out there, but all the deals are a thing of the past. i keep haunting garage sales and estate sales hoping to run across a deal.


----------

